# Fuzzy's Soup Kick



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

Every year when the temps start to drop, and the leaves change, I get on a soup kick. I spied this recipe today, and its on the menu for tomorrow.

*Curried Cauliflower Soup*

Pour three cups milk into a large pan, and place over a medium heat. Cut 1 large cauliflower into florets and add to the milk. Add 1 tbsp curry powder.
Bring the milk to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer about 20 mintues.

Let cool and transfer to a food processor (a few ladles at a time) and process until smooth. Return to pan and heat without boiling.

Serve with fresh cilantro.


----------



## missaf (Sep 10, 2006)

Mmmmm soup. I have a hankering for irish beef stew now. Thanks Fuzzy!


----------



## jcas50 (Sep 10, 2006)

I too get on a soup kick when it gets chilly out, but I haven't gotten there yet. But once we see that beautiful New England foliage turning the color of Jeff Gordon's racecar, I am running to the butcher shop for beef bones and getting down to the farmers market for fresh veggies. then to the Italian store for the tubetti. I could probably accomplish the same thing going to Stop & Shop, but then I'd miss out on the foliage along the way.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 10, 2006)

Fuzzy that soup sounds wonderful! I'm gonna make it on Tuesday!! Have to finish my bacon and bean soup first lol


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 10, 2006)

Me too, Fuzzy. I'm more of a beans/stews girl, but I just found this recipe, and am looking forward to making it this week. I'm from peanut country, where we make a more cream/chicken stock based peanut soup, but the idea of adding tomatoes and ceyenne pepper has my mouth watering. 

*African Peanut Soup*

1 tablespoon peanut oil
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
1 28-ounce can chopped tomatoes, undrained
1 6-ounce can tomato paste
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter
4 cups low-sodium chicken broth
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 cup long-grain white rice
6 scallions, ends trimmed, thinly sliced
1/4 cup (1 ounce) salted peanuts, roughly chopped

Heat the oil and garlic in a medium saucepan over medium heat for 1 minute. Add the tomatoes, tomato paste, peanut butter, broth, vinegar, cayenne, and salt and whisk to combine. Bring to a boil. Add the rice, reduce heat to low, cover, and cook for 20 minutes. Ladle the soup into individual bowls and garnish with the scallions and peanuts. 

For a more substantial soup, add an additional spoonful of cooked rice to the bowl with the scallions and peanuts.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

OH Wowzers BoBabe!  I gots to try that one!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

Fall is here, but the fall colors haven't arrived yet. (I need to find my camera) Meaning, it stills gets into the 90s during the day, but it drops to the 50s at night. If you visiting Utah in Sep/Oct, bring a jacket. 

I watch the approach of fall on the mountainside, where the oak sage turns orange. Right now, the oak sage at approx. 9000 feet (this mountain is 11,750 up,btw) is starting to turn. As the days and weeks go by, the fall color will progress down the mountain, until it hits town and suddenly everything loses its green.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Fall is here, but the fall colors haven't arrived yet. (I need to find my camera) Meaning, it stills gets into the 90s during the day, but it drops to the 50s at night. If you visiting Utah in Sep/Oct, bring a jacket.
> 
> I watch the approach of fall on the mountainside, where the oak sage turns orange. Right now, the oak sage at approx. 9000 feet (this mountain is 11,750 up,btw) is starting to turn. As the days and weeks go by, the fall color will progress down the mountain, until it hits town and suddenly everything loses its green.


Very Robert Pirsig-esque description, Fuzzy. It made me crave the smell of wood smoke, the sound of a dog barking through a mile of cold air, and the feel of my footsteps in gravel.

Definitely my favorite time of year.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 11, 2006)

Today's dinner was soup (who'da thunk?) I made vegatable beef-n-barley. It was kinda thrown together, no recipe.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 16, 2006)

*Shrimp and corn chowder*

1 medium cut up onion
1 medium green or red pepper cut up
2 carrots cut up
1 lb red potato cut up into 1/2 pieces (3 cups)
1 can of corn
1 can of chicken broth
1 lbs raw shrimp, deveined and peeled (you can cut these up in half)
1 tbsp fresh (or 2 tsp dried) thyme leaves
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper

Put all of the above ingredients in your crock pot, then take 
2 cups of whole milk (you can use skim or 1%)
4 tablespoons of flour
and hand blend it (or use your blender) to make the mixture smooth. Pour it in the crock pot with all the raw ingredients and put it on low for 8 hours. If you cook this on the stove, just don't put the milk mixture in until the potatoes are cooked. When the milk mixture is poured in let it simmer for 10 minutes.

I have made this chowder with cajun chicken, also with fresh fish and scallops. They were YUMMY!!

ENJOY!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 16, 2006)

Brandi - I wonder how lobster corn chowder would be? One of the fancy restaurants near me does that but I've not tried it yet.

yum.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 17, 2006)

SVS I think it would be awesome!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh I wish I had better access to fresh fish.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2006)

*Israeli Tomato Soup*

2 tbsp olive oil
1 onion, chopped
2 carrots, diced
1 can tomatoes, chopped or diced
6 gahlic cloves, chopped
6 cups vegatable or chicken stock
1 cup couscous
2-3 mint sprigs, chopped (or several pinches of dried)
1/4 tsp cumin, ground
5 cilantro sprigs, chopped
cayenne pepper, salt and pepper, as desired

Heat oil in a large pan, add onion and carrots, saute gently until softened.
Add the tomatoes, half the garlic, stock, couscous, mint, cumin, cilantro, cayenne, salt and pepper.

Bring to a boil. Add the remaining garlic, reduce to a simmer for about 10 minutes or when the couscous is tender. 

Serve piping hot.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 19, 2006)

I think I may have posted this once before (apologies if I did), but since I mentioned it in another thread, here's a kale soup recipe.


*Kale and Turkey Sausage Soup*

1.5 to 2 packages turkey sausage (8-10 fat links)
1 large onion finely minced
2 bunches kale, washed well and finely chopped 
3-4 large cloves garlic
2 aseptic boxes of chicken broth
1/2 box of orzo (about 1/2 a pound)
1 can of black beans, drained (optional)


Remove sausage from their skins, crumble and sautee until cooked in olive oil. Drain, reserving juice, crumble smaller if needed and put in crock pot. Pour juice into heatproof mug and let sit until oil forms on top. Spoon off oil, then add juice to meat in crock.

Sautee onions and garlic until slightly tender and toss in crock. Sautee kale until wilted and put in crock. Add both boxes of broth and cook on low for 4-6 hours (or longer if desired). If you're using beans, add about 1/2 an hour before you're ready to serve.

Cook orzo on stove in boiling water to al dente or a little before.

Put about a half a cup of orzo into each bowl, add hot soup and serve.

Note: Make sure you chop the kale pretty finely or you'll be trying to chew it in big chunks. You can also simmer this on the stove if you don't want to use a crock pot.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm so glad i stopped by here today. I have a hankering to make soup this week and i might have to try the curried soup.. sounds good!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 9, 2006)

*Pork Noodle Soup*
A late-day favorite of mine. I put soy sauce and tabasco on the table to add "BAM!" Great with hard rolls, or fresh french bread. (I like to crumble some saltines in mine)

Prepare:
Cooked Pork, cubed (leftover roast, boneless chops, even rib meat)

Saute a medium yellow onion (chopped), two or three ribs of celery (chopped), and enough minced garlic to suit (I aim for three, since I buy my garlic pre-minced by the jar) in 2-3 tablespoons butter. 

Add two cans chicken or vegatable broth, two cups water, pork, and bring to a boil. Add wide egg noodles (I buy bulk so I don't really measure this part.. other than two-three handfuls) and simmer until noodles are soft.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 9, 2006)

This is a soup i make when i really dont feel like a big hassle for dinner. It's filling and yummy.

2 big cans of enchilada sauce (or make your own.. i do)
1 can of tomato sauce
1 can of diced tomatoes
1 can of whole beans, i use black 
1 tub of sour cream.. i use light or fat-free to cut out some fat
2 cups of cheese
10 corn tortillas

cilantro, chile cheese fritos, black olives (for garnish on top)

This makes a BIG pot so i can have leftovers the next day.. 

-Bring the enchilada sauce and tomato sauce to a boil over medium high heat
-Add the whole cans of beans and tomatoes (juice included)
-Bring to a boil again and lower the heat to medium
-Then add the tub of sour cream and make sure you stir it in really well, sour cream kind of stays in clumps if you dont work it into the soup.
-Add the Cheese
-Stir and heat until cheese is melted and blended in
-Chop up the tortillas into 6ths
-Add the tortillas and stir them in. Keep heat on for 5 more minutes or so then turn it off. Let the soup sit for 15 minutes or so and server. 
- I usually serve the soup with chopped cilantro and olives on top and a handful of chili cheese fritos.. 

It's a hearty soup and can be all you need for dinner but i also make a cilantro salad to go with it when i'm feeling like salad:

3 bunches of cilantro chopped and washed
1 bag of romaine lettuce
2 avocadoes diced
2 tomatoes diced
1 c shredded mexican blend cheese
1 red pepper diced
Black olives (the amount you want to add)

I make a lime balsamic type of dressing to pour over it: I usually juice 3 limes, add 1/2 c balsamic vinegar and 2 tbp of soy sauce. Oh and minced garlic to taste.. 

Everytime i make that salad, people are freaked out at the amount of cilantro in it but are always pleasantly surprised at how good it is.. i NEVER have leftovers of this salad 

It's my company's over for dinner but i dont want to make a big fuss type meal


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 9, 2006)

HottiMegan said:


> This is a soup i make when i really dont feel like a big hassle for dinner. It's filling and yummy.
> 
> 2 big cans of enchilada sauce (or make your own.. i do)
> 1 can of tomato sauce
> ...



Megan,

What size cans do you use of the Enchilada sauce, tomato sauce, tomatoes and beans? And what size tub of sour cream?


----------



## Brandi (Oct 10, 2006)

Megan, 

How about your recipe for the enchilada sauce?

Thanks


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 10, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Megan,
> 
> What size cans do you use of the Enchilada sauce, tomato sauce, tomatoes and beans? And what size tub of sour cream?



I use two of the large kind of enchilada sauce (i think they're around 32oz) if i'm using pre-made (not sure of the ounces.. 16oz or so) and 1 regular size of the tomatoes, beans and tomato sauce.. And for sour cream, i think the average tub comes in 2 cups size, that's what i use.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 10, 2006)

Brandi said:


> Megan,
> 
> How about your recipe for the enchilada sauce?
> 
> Thanks



For my enchilada sauce, i use 2 big cans of tomato sauce (32 oz or so, not 100% of the oz..) I add about 2/3 cup of chili powder (i like that stuff) 1/2 cup dried onions (can add fresh if you want to chop and saute.. i'm lazy tho) I also add about 3 tbs scoops of minced garlic. Then if i want spicy i add 1/4 cup of red pepper flakes.. It's not authentic but it's less oily than the canned enchilada sauce


----------



## Brandi (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Megan, I just don't like canned enchilada sauce...I'll try this!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 10, 2006)

HottiMegan said:


> I use two of the large kind of enchilada sauce (i think they're around 32oz) if i'm using pre-made (not sure of the ounces.. 16oz or so) and 1 regular size of the tomatoes, beans and tomato sauce.. And for sour cream, i think the average tub comes in 2 cups size, that's what i use.



Thank ya kindly 

The soup sounds yummy and I'm cold -- it's going on my list for this week.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 11, 2006)

Red Enchilada Sauce:
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/red-enchilada-sauce/detail.aspx

Chili Verde (green sauce):
http://ct.essortment.com/recipecrockpot_rqms.htm

Chicken enchilada sauce:
Combine Cream of Mushroom and Cream of Chicken soups with 1/2 can milk, and a 1/2-1 cup sour cream, and 1 tsp lemon juice.

Or Cream of Chicken and Cream of Celery...


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 11, 2006)

Brandi said:


> Thanks Megan, I just don't like canned enchilada sauce...I'll try this!



I hear you on that one! the canned stuff is too oily and always gives me heartburn.. My home made stuff is better for me


----------



## Brandi (Oct 12, 2006)

Cream of vegetable soup

1 head of cauliflower cut up
2 large carrots cut up
1 medium onion cut up
4 medium sized potatoes cut up (I leave the skins on, but you don't have to)
1 leek
1 package of Knor Herb soup

1. Cover the cauliflower in water and let boil until cauliflower is very tender. Hand blend it, but leave it a little chunky.
2. Add carrots, onion and pototoes until tender.
3. In one cut of hot water, hand blend the Knor mix until smooth. Add to vegetables.
4. Add cut up leek (minced) and let the soup simmer.
5. Add salt and butter to taste.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 15, 2006)

Brandi said:


> Cream of vegetable soup
> 
> 1 head of cauliflower cut up
> 2 large carrots cut up
> ...




ummm...where is the cream?? wah!


----------



## Brandi (Oct 15, 2006)

Was suppose to put cream in quotations...it's a way to make it without cream for lactose intolerant people!! sorry! lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 17, 2006)

Brandi said:


> Was suppose to put cream in quotations...it's a way to make it without cream for lactose intolerant people!! sorry! lol



Such a tease.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2006)

*New Orleans Red Beans*
(My 4,000th post!)

Wash and sort 2 cups dried red beans. Add 5 cups water in a stew pot and boil 2 minutes. Remove from heat and soak 1 hour.

In a hot skillet, fry 1/2 pound smoked (spicy, if desired) sausage, cut into small pieces. Add 2 onions, chopped, and 2 cloves garlic, minced, and saute until tender.

Combine all ingredients (including bean water) in a slow cooker, cover, and cook on low 8-10 hours. During last 20 mintes, stir and mash slightly.

Serve over hot cooked white rice.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuzzy it's all your fault I'VE been on a soup kick.

lol

I've posted my recipe for baked potato soup and for broccoli cheese soup..here is my recipe for taco soup.

*Taco Soup*

1 lb ground beef
1 small onion chopped
1 packet of taco seasoning
1 can rotel 
1 can steamed tomatoes
1 can ranch style beans
1 can hominy

brown ground beef and onion together. add taco seasoning without the water. You can do this in the crock pot or on the stove. mix hamburger mixture and all the cans together. Cook all day in the crock pot or for an hour on the stove.

I like to garnish mine with sour cream and shredded cheese. I've even thought about adding a half a pound of velvetta into the actual soup while it's cooking..but I haven't been that adventurous yet.

Happy eating


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Fuzzy it's all your fault I'VE been on a soup kick.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



Hominy? Huh. I don't think I've tried canned hominy before. Hmm.

In my taco soup recipe, I use 1/2 of the taco seasoning packet. A full packet makes mine too bitter.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Hominy? Huh. I don't think I've tried canned hominy before. Hmm.
> 
> In my taco soup recipe, I use 1/2 of the taco seasoning packet. A full packet makes mine too bitter.


The hominy is my favorite part..lol..I always put an extra can in..but most people dont like it that well.

I'm a little scared to make it since I can't seem to find my favorite taco seasoning..Lawry's..it's never greasy like the other ones I've tried *sigh*


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 28, 2006)

3 tbls butter
1 medium yellow onion, chopped
2-3 cloves garlic, minced
3 ribs celery, chopped
4 slices bacon, crisp cooked and crumbled
1/4 lb ham, small cubed
3 cans sliced new potatoes (undrained)
1 can corn
2 cups water
2 tblspoons chicken bullion
1 jar American Spread (5 oz)
1 pk Cream Cheese (8 oz), cubed
flour to thicken, if desired

Melt butter in a dutch oven, and saute the onion, garlic and celery.
Add the bacon, ham, potatoes, potato water, corn, water, and buillion. Heat to boiling. Reduce heat, add spread and cream cheese, and allow to melt, stirring occasionally.

I like to put a bottle of tabasco on the table, for additional kick.


----------



## Brandi (Feb 20, 2007)

*Corny Tomato Dumpling Soup*

1 lbs ground beef (or ground round, ground chicken)
3 cups of fresh or frozen corn
1 can (28 oz) diced tomatoes, undrained
2 cans (14-1/2 oz each) beef broth (vegetable or chicken broth)
1 cup of chopped onion
1 garlic clove, minced
1 -1/2 tsp each dried basil and thyme
½ tsp dried rosemary, crushed
Salt and pepper to taste


*Corn Dumplings*

1 cup of whole wheat flour 
½ cup cornmeal
2 ½ tsp baking powder
½ tsp salt
1 egg
2/3 cup milk
1 cup fresh or frozen corn
½ cup shredded cheese
1 tbsp minced fresh parsley 
Feeling adventurous…add 1 clove of minced garlic

In a large saucepan over medium heat, cook meat until no longer pink; drain. Stir in corn, tomatoes, broth, onion, garlic and seasonings. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 30 minutes.

For dumplings, combine flour, cornmeal, baking powder and salt in a large bow. IN another bow, beat egg; stir in milk, corn, cheese, parsley (and garlic). Stir inot dry ingredients just until moistened. Drop by tablespoonfuls onto simmering soup. Cover and simmer for 15 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in a dumpling comes out clean. * Do not lift cover while simmering.*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 22, 2007)

Brandi said:


> *Corny Tomato Dumpling Soup*



oh wow, that sounds amazing. I would SO order that in a restaurant. Um..I mean I would cook it. yeah, that's what I meant. lol

I wish you'd open a restaurant in my neighborhood, Brandi!


----------



## Brandi (Feb 23, 2007)

It is amazing easy to cook. I cooked it for one of my prenatal groups...and had no leftovers!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2010)

1/3 lb bacon, raw, cut into small peices
1 medium onion, chopped
1 stalk celery, chopped
1-3 cloves garlic, minced
3 16 oz. cans navy beans, drained
1 can beef broth (low-sodium if desired)
1 8oz can tomato sauce
2 tablespoons worchestershire
1 tablespoon parsley, dry
1 teaspoon oregano, dry
1-3 bay leaves, dry

Fry bacon in a dutch oven until crisp. Remove, drain on paper towels and set aside. Saute onion, celery, and garlic in bacon fat until tender or about three minutes. Add remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil, and reduce to a simmer for 20 minutes. Use a potato masher to partially mash the beans to thicken slightly. Add bacon. Remove bay leaves and serve with crusty bread.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 4, 2010)

TY Fuzzy!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2010)

2 Tbsp. olive oil
1 med onion, chopped
1 stalk celery, chopped
1 carrot, chopped
1 tsp. salt
1 to 4 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon cumin
1 to 3 teaspoons smoked paprika 
2 cups red lentils, picked over and rinsed until water runs clear
6 cups water
In a dutch oven over medium heat, saute onion, celery, carrot, and salt in olive oil until vegetables are tender, about 4 minutes. Add garlic and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add cumin and paprika, stirring constantly, about 1 minute. 
Add lentils and 6 cups water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer until lentils are soft, about 15-20 minutes. Add water as needed if too thick.
Puree with a hand blender (or use a blender in small batches). Season to taste with salt, or additional olive oil.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 6, 2010)

Ok..here's one I made like every week for the last 2 months.
**Warning: This is not low fat..lol**

1/4 lb bacon-diced
3 chicken breasts- I roasted mine and then cubed them up or you can cook them after the veggies
8 oz sliced mushrooms
1 onion diced
1 cup diced red, orange or yellow bell pepper
3 garlic cloves minced
1 quart of heavy cream
4 cans of chicken broth
1/2 tsp crushed red pepper flakes
1 tsp thyme
1 tsp Italian Seasoning
1 tsp Rosemary
Salt
Pepper


Cook bacon in dutch oven. Remove and drain on paper towel. Add onions and bell peppers and cook until onions are translucent. Add mushrooms and cook until tender. Once tender, add salt and pepper along with the garlic and cook for one minute.

Add heavy cream, chicken broth and seasonings. Cook on low for about 30 minutes. DO NOT let this soup come to a boil!

I normally add the bacon back in while it simmers to give it extra bacon flavor, but of course that makes the bacon a little chewy. If you prefer to keep your bacon crisp, add to each individual bowl.

Oh..and my measurements for the seasonings are estimated. I just start there and taste until I get it how I like it!


----------



## MLadyJ (May 8, 2010)

Misty - that soup sounds incredible

Fuzzy..love your soups and it's nice to see you back


----------



## Tracyarts (May 8, 2010)

Soup has got to be one of my favorite foods and I eat it at least twice a week year-round. It's a great way for us to use up leftover meat, and to make a chicken or roast stretch for several servings. I made a pot of chicken noodle soup this afternoon in fact. 

I'm partial to brothy soups. Not so much a cream soup fan. My favorites have got to be beef-tomato, chicken noodle, tomato vegetable, tom yum, won ton (with all the veggies and meat in it), and hot and sour soup (which isn't so much brothy, but still isn't creamy). 

Tracy


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 9, 2010)

I don't have a recipe yet..but I will as soon as I get it figured out.

Today we went out to eat and I had cream of roasted jalapeno soup and OMG..so flipping good!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 9, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> I don't have a recipe yet..but I will as soon as I get it figured out.
> 
> Today we went out to eat and I had cream of roasted jalapeno soup and OMG..so flipping good!



Yep, you're in Texas alright.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2010)

*15 bean soup* (using the Hurst's HamBeens brand package containing: Northern, Pinto, Large Lima, Blackeye, Garbanzo, Baby Lima, Green Split, Kidney, Cranberry, Small White, Pink, Small Red, Yellow Split, Lentil, Navy, White Kidney, Black Bean)

1/2 lb. bacon, cut into small peices, and fried
1 lb. smoked sausage, chunked
2 medium onions, chopped
2 stalks celery, chopped
2-4 cloves garlic, chopped
1 15oz can italian diced tomatoes
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon cumin, ground
Juice of 1 lemon

1. Soak beans overnight, or at least 8 hours, in a large pot with at least 2 quarts water.Drain. 
2. Add two quarts water and meat. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 2 1/2 hours.
3. After simmering, add onion, garlic, celery, tomatoes, chili powder, cumin, and lemon juice. Simmer for additional 30 minutes.
4. Add contents of spice packet 1-2 minutes before serving.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 23, 2010)

Tracyarts said:


> Soup has got to be one of my favorite foods and I eat it at least twice a week year-round. It's a great way for us to use up leftover meat, and to make a chicken or roast stretch for several servings. I made a pot of chicken noodle soup this afternoon in fact.
> 
> I'm partial to brothy soups. Not so much a cream soup fan. My favorites have got to be beef-tomato, chicken noodle, tomato vegetable, tom yum, won ton (with all the veggies and meat in it), and hot and sour soup (which isn't so much brothy, but still isn't creamy).
> 
> Tracy



I would love to know your hot & sour soup recipe if you wouldn't mind sharing it. It's one of my most favorite soups to order when we're out. 

Thank you!


----------



## Tracyarts (May 24, 2010)

" I would love to know your hot & sour soup recipe if you wouldn't mind sharing it. It's one of my most favorite soups to order when we're out. "

I never got the hang of making it at home, but a local Chinese restaurant makes awesome soups so I just get it there. 

Tracy


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 24, 2010)

Tracyarts said:


> I never got the hang of making it at home, but a local Chinese restaurant makes awesome soups so I just get it there.
> 
> Tracy



Gotcha. It looked tricky to make from scratch to me too and the mixes I've seen at the grocery store, just don't seem very promising. Fortunately I know a good place here in Albany as well. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2010)

All I've ever attempted is a "mix" for hot-n-sour, like Bear Creek or Kikkoman, however, given the right challenge...


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jun 7, 2010)

I made this recently and it was quite good. I did add a can of black beans though. I will definitely make again! And I agree - the hominy put it's it over the top!!!! :eat2:

Thanks Misty! 



MisticalMisty said:


> Fuzzy it's all your fault I'VE been on a soup kick.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 16, 2010)

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> I made this recently and it was quite good. I did add a can of black beans though. I will definitely make again! And I agree - the hominy put it's it over the top!!!! :eat2:
> 
> Thanks Misty!



You are welcome


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 22, 2010)

For Meatballs:
1 pound ground pork
1 medium onion, chopped fine
1 tablespoon salt 
1 tablespoon pepper 
1 tablespoon fresh parsley, chopped 
2 to 4 cloves garlic, minced 
2 large eggs, beaten 
1 cup milk 
1/2 cup bread crumbs 
1 tablespoon oil 

For Soup:
1 10-ounce) package frozen spinach 
1 medium onion, chopped 
4 stalks celery, chopped 
3 medium carrots, chopped 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1/2 cup olive oil 
1/2 tablespoon celery salt 
6 cups chicken stock
1/4 cup soup pasta, like orzo or alphabets 

Rinse frozen spinach well, let drain, and pat dry, then chop. 
In a large skillet over medium heat, saute the chopped onion, celery, carrots, and garlic in olive oil. Season with celery salt. Place vegetables and chicken stock in a soup kettle and simmer for at least 1 hour. Add pasta and simmer another 15-20 minutes.

Prepare meatballs by combining the ground pork, minced onion, salt, pepper, parsley, 2 minced cloves garlic, eggs, milk, and bread crumbs. Shape into 1-inch meatballs and brown in a skillet containing one tablespoon of olive oil until they are cooked through and browned. Drain meatballs on paper towels.

Just before serving, add meatballs to soup. (Don't boil the meatballs, or they will break apart)

Serves 8 to 10.


----------

